
Decertifying secured Stanford transcript PDF - Tinyyy
https://www.dzhang.com/blog/2013/03/29/decertifying-secured-stanford-transcript-pdf
======
Tinyyy
> Removing the following eleven lines is illegal, subject to the Digital
> Copyright Act of 1998.

Does anyone know which section of the copyright act makes removing lines
illegal?

